# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  II Feria Internacional de Tecnologias Agroindustriales y Agrícolas TECNOAGRO PERU 2011

## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Tras el éxito obtenido de la primera edición de TECNOAGRO PERU 2010; la empresa organizadora Target Comunicaciones SAC, como parte de su estrategia de descentralización ha designado a la región de Lambayeque como sede de la segunda versión, convirtiéndose en el punto de encuentro del agro peruano. Esta región es considerada una de las zonas de mayor crecimiento en el sector agrario en los últimos años, gracias a la inversión del sector privado.   TECNOAGRO PERÚ es la muestra peruana más importante de exhibición de las últimas tecnologías y soluciones para el sector agroindustrial y agrícola; asi mismo abre sus puertas al sector pecuario para dar muestra de lo último en tecnologías a través de la 1era exhibición EXPOPECUARIA PERÚ un espacio exclusivo para el encuentro entre proveedores y productores.   En esta segunda edición a realizarse en las instalaciones del Museo Tumbas Reales de Sipán; ubicado en la provincia de Lambayeque y que se desarrollará del 07 al 09 de julio, se espera albergar en un área de 5 000 M2 a los empresarios, productores, instituciones, asociaciones y profesionales relacionados a este sector agrícola. La meta es reunir durante tres días a todos los involucrados de las diversas regiones de nuestro país.Temas similares: Artículo: Jefe del Estado inaugura Feria Internacional Agritech Perú 2011 I Exhibición Internacional de Tecnologías Pecuarias EXPOPECUARIA 2011 II Feria Internacional Especializada en Acuicultura "Expoacuicola Perú 2011" TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010) TECNOAGRO PERÚ 2010 - I Exhibición Internacional de Soluciones Agrícolas y Agroindustriales (11, 12 y 13 agosto 2010)

----------


## GUSTAVO MERINO RUIZ

Indicar por favor donde cuando y como seran los costos por favor 
atte 
gustavo merino ruiz 
minag

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Estimado amigos:   Es grato difundir la invitación para visitar las dos ferias más completas en tecnologías para el sector agrícola y pecuario. A través de ellas conocerás las últimas novedades necesarias para afrontar los nuevos retos del mercado mundial; te acercamos a más de 150 alternativas en soluciones para tu negocio:    La Feria* TECNOAGRO** PERU 2011**,*  II Exhibición Internacional de Tecnologías para la Agricultura, Agroindustria y Agroexportación Mayor información en:*www.tecnoagroperu.com.pe* Consultas y/o dudas, escríbenos a:*informes@tecnoagroperu.com.pe* ·La Feria*EXPOPECUARIA 2011*I Exhibición de Tecnologías Pecuarias  Mayor información en: *www.expopecuaria.com.pe* Consultas y/o dudas, escríbenos a:*informes@expopecuaria.com.pe* Ambos eventos inician su etapa de descentralización y visitan por primera vez las productivas tierras norteñas. Se llevarán a cabo en simultáneo en las instalaciones del *Museo Tumbas Reales de Sipán  Lambayeque*.   Durantetres días encontrarás la más amplia variedad de maquinarias, equipos, productos, suministros, insumos y servicios aplicados para el sector agrícola, agroindustrial, agroexportador y pecuario. Así mismo de talleres técnicos, sorteos, festival gastronómico y más.   *Te esperamos!!**Ingresa Gratis a la feria registrándote vía Internet antes del 20 de junio.*

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque promueve*  *Feria Tecnoagro Perú 2011 a realizarse en Julio próximo*   Este año; la nueva gestión regional encabezado por su Presidente, el Dr. Humberto Acuña Peralta, establecieron como objetivo promover el desarrollo económico regional, buscando incrementar un 60% con relación al 10% del 2006, y mejorar la competitividad de los sectores productivos regionales; en particular los sectores agrícola y agroindustrial.  Estamos convencidos que una empresa, un productor pequeño o mediano  que invierta en tecnologías tiene mayores oportunidades de desarrollo y logrará un mayor crecimiento no solo regional sino nacional e internacional. Por ello estamos agradecidos con los organizadores de la Feria TECNOAGRO PERU 2011, el elegir Lambayeque para realizar por primera vez este importante evento, y nos brinde una abanico de oportunidades, por ello recibe el completo respaldo de la institución que dirijo para que cumpla su principal objetivo, promover la aplicación de tecnologías para benefició de sus usuarios, manifestó el Presidente Regional.   Hacemos una convocatorio a toda la comunidad empresarial a que conozcan las nuevas tecnologías, aplicarlas y en consecuencia mejorar sus procesos de producción, con mayores índices de rentabilidad y obtener una mejor calidad de sus productos. Además este evento va a ser fundamental pues incentivarán una cultura de tecnologías necesarias en un mundo globalizado. Concluyó  *El Dato* Durante el mandato Acuña, se iniciará la ejecución del El Proyecto Olmos; que comprende la irrigación de 38,000 hectáreas (Ha) de tierras nuevas de propiedad del Gobierno Regional de Lambayeque y 5,500 hectáreas (Ha) del Valle Viejo y la Comunidad Campesina Santo Domingo de Olmos, mediante el desarrollo y gestión de infraestructura hidráulica.  Estos terrenos se ubican a 900 km. al norte de Lima, el Proyecto será un eje importante para el desarrollo agroindustrial del norte del Perú, ampliando la frontera agrícola mediante la irrigación de las pampas de Olmos, que hoy carecen de agua e infraestructura hidráulica.

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

Palabras del Presidente del Comité Organizador  
Considero que este es el mejor momento que están pasando las empresas agroindustriales y agroexportadoras de Lambayeque, y toda la región Nor Oriental del Perú; por lo que TECNOAGRO PERU 2011, a realizarse en esa productiva región, inicia su etapa de descentralización, con el fin de promover el uso de aplicaciones tecnológicas con equipos de vanguardias; y permitirá afrontar los nuevos proyectos de la región, continuar con el crecimiento constante de productos no tradicionales y reorientar todas sus potencialidades e ingresar a la producción de nuevos productos, buscando una mayor competitividad. 
Atentamente  
Jorge Santa Cruz Díaz - Presidente del Comité Organizador de Tecnoagro Perú 2011 y Director de la Revista AGRO ENFOQUE

----------


## TARGET COMUNICACIONES S.A.C.

*CIDELSA: Soluciones para la agro industria* 
Cidelsa, principal fabricante y proveedora de soluciones innovadoras para el sector agroindustrial, participará por segunda vez en la feria Tecnoagro Perú 2011, donde exhibirá sus sistemas y/o productos que resuelven de forma eficiente problemas como la impermeabilización, la conducción, el transporte y almacenamiento de líquidos; además de la reserva de cosechas y residuos en el sector agroindustrial. 
Entre los productos que Cidelsa presentará, se encuentran las geomembranas, los tanques flexibles, los almacenes temporales, los biodigestores, entre otras novedades que optimizan los procesos industriales.  
Cidelsa es la pionera y la líder en geomembranas de PVC que son las más demandadas por las empresas agroindustriales. Su principal ventaja es el sellado por alta frecuencia (tecnología que garantiza la integridad del material sin degradar sus propiedades hidráulicas y mecánicas). Son ideales para la impermeabilización de reservorios, cimentaciones, techos, canales, lagunas, piscinas, piscigranjas.   
Para almacenar y transportar líquidos como agua, aceites y combustible en zonas aisladas, los tanques flexibles de Cidelsa son una solución práctica que se adapta a cualquier espacio y posee diversas dimensiones.  
Otra línea de productos de gran ayuda son los almacenes temporales, que poseen una estructura liviana y son una solución rápida y segura para cubrir y proteger grandes áreas con fines industriales, además de ahorrar energía, pues su tela permite aprovechar la luz del sol.  
Por último, los biodigestores son una revolucionaria solución que convierte el estiércol de animales en biofertilizantes y en un insumo para genera energía renovable, promoviendo desarrollo socioeconómico en el sector agropecuario.

----------

